# Did I just kill her Orchid?



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

I just watered my wife's orchid with refrigerated water that's probably about 42F/5.5555C. 
She loves this orchid, which was a birthday gift from my grandson, so I hope I didn't kill it or maim it or anything. 
I didn't mean to, I forgot I was supposed to let this *special orchid water* warm up before pouring it on the thing.

Do you think it's a goner?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I just watered my wife's orchid with refrigerated water that's probably about 42F/5.5555C.
> She loves this orchid, which was a birthday gift from my grandson, so I hope I didn't kill it or maim it or anything.
> I didn't mean to, I forgot I was supposed to let this *special orchid water* warm up before pouring it on the thing.
> 
> Do you think it's a goner?


hmmmm? 

oh-oh


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

Yep, Pilgrim, I do.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

Am I in the Humor forum?


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Am I in the Humor forum?


Unfortunately....

Oh crap. Crap.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> hmmmm?
> 
> oh-oh





Pepper said:


> Am I in the Humor forum?


Are you guys serious?

I can't go buy another one (and then not tell her) because this one only has 1 flower on it and I doubt there's one at the store with only 1 flower. Anyway, doesn't matter, she'd know.

Dangit. She's gonna be so sad.


----------



## Chet (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm astounded.  You're a very smart guy who took a tropical plant & doused it with ice water.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

Be honest.  Bare your soul.  Beg for forgiveness.  Buy her the nicest one you can or get your grandson to pick out another one.


----------



## ElCastor (Oct 3, 2022)

Hey, you may be OK. Take a look at this ...
https://www.bhg.com/gardening/houseplants/care/watering-orchids-with-ice-cubes/


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

Shit, I think I just made matters worse....I decided to repot it and add warm water, and the roots and substrate are all bunched up in this plastic cage-like thing, and I've never seen anything like that, so, during the transfer, I was just checking it out, turning it _slightly_ this way and that, and the freaking cage-thing fell off! And as far as I know (and I know nothing abt orchids) this is equally fatal.

It's in a glass vase now, because that's the only "pot" I had. It's sitting in it's usual filtered sunlight spot. Guess I can only hope for the best.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Hey, you may be OK. Take a look at this ...
> https://www.bhg.com/gardening/houseplants/care/watering-orchids-with-ice-cubes/


Thanks!! There's hope!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

Pepper said:


> *Be honest.*  Bare your soul.  Beg for forgiveness.  Buy her the nicest one you can or get your grandson to pick out another one.


Do you still think you're in the Humor Forum?  

If this thing dies, taking my g-son to get her a new one is a _great_ idea.

I just hate to make her sad. And if I killed her orchid, she'll be sad. Just bc it was from Connor.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

Chin up Man!  Pull yourself together!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

Chet said:


> View attachment 242787


Oh man, say it isn't so.

I did my best here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 3, 2022)

My 2 cents:    I have 3 "neglected orchids" - surprisingly they have survived the drought (cold tap water and dry conditions.)    I am sure the plant will survive - watch for new growth.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Chin up Man!  Pull yourself together!


I'm just picturing her when she gets home; the look on her face, the look she'll give me, the tears, man, the tears!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

Re: my  on post 11...I'm sorry, but you seem determined to make everything worse!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> My 2 cents:    I have 3 "neglected orchids" - surprisingly they have survived the drought (cold tap water and dry conditions.)    I am sure the plant will survive - watch for new growth.


Thanks for the encouragement.

It actually looks ok. So far. But I'll be biting my nails til the wife gets home. Mainly because I'm gonna have to 'fess up.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Re: my  on post 11...I'm sorry, but you seem determined to make everything worse!


Yeah, it's been a freakin Comedy of Errors, like a whole series within about 15 minutes.

I panicked.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

I think you got this from an old 'I Love Lucy', the one titled The Day Ricky and Fred Watered Lucy's & Ethel's Chickens With Amphetamines to Make Them Lay Eggs Faster.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> It actually looks ok. So far. But I'll be biting my nails til the wife gets home. Mainly because I'm gonna have to 'fess up.


You sound like me, my husband says I kill my plants with kindness.  I do use tepid water from the faucet to water the plants I have that are still alive, never took the challenge of having an orchid. Good luck, hope it survives.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> You sound like me, my husband says I kill my plants with kindness.  I do use tepid water from the faucet to water the plants I have that are still alive, never took the challenge of having an orchid. Good luck, hope it survives.


Thanks SB.

The water was in the fridge because it has some kind of orchid nutrients in it that can go bad. Michelle made it. It's in a jar and forgot to warm it up a little in a pot of hot water.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 3, 2022)

enjoyable topic


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> enjoyable topic


From _your_ perspective


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 3, 2022)

oh hell go ahead and HIDE!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 3, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> oh hell go ahead and HIDE!!!


I'm thinking about it, but I only have 32 bucks..


----------



## win231 (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm a'Rollin;OFL'nOL.
I did the same thing.  I checked on the plant later & it was shivering.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Beezer (Oct 3, 2022)

I thought orchids only required a few ice cubes once per week.


----------



## jujube (Oct 3, 2022)

All I have to do to kill an orchid is *look* at it.  They've been known to commit suicide when I walk into the garden section at the store.  They know I'm coming before I turn into the parking lot.  You can hear them quaking.

I don't have a black thumb......my whole HAND is black.  I have the Black Visa Card. I am The Mighty Plant Killer. It's illegal in Florida for me to be within 1000 feet of a nursery.

Poor orchid.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2022)

UPDATE

So, Meesh got home yesterday and immediately noticed the orchid is now in a 14" tall glass vase instead of its 8 or 9" white pot.

"Oh, Frank, that looks so pretty! Where did you get this vase? How did you know that sunlight is good for the roots?"

"Well, I just hope it works out ok." (I don't tell lies, exactly)


----------



## Gaer (Oct 4, 2022)

Oh , she's not going to be angry or sad. 
 When she see's all the suffering you went through,
she's going to wrap her arms around you and cover you with kisses.
Don't give any thought to things of no concern.
You'll be surprised.  She will probably laugh about it.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 4, 2022)

If it does die, you can either sneak out and buy a new one.. or tell her her plant went to live on a farm..   because it wanted to be with other plants.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 4, 2022)

@Murrmurr So long. It's been good to know you. Kind friend, this may be the end.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If it does die, you can either sneak out and buy a new one.. or tell her her plant went to live on a farm..   because it wanted to be with other plants.


Oh man. I've used that one too many times, I think.

Not on her, though.


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 4, 2022)

My 2 cents (or 2 dollars with inflation!)     Buy a similar orchid and tell her the truth, while presenting her with the new orchid,


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 4, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Oh man. I've used that one too many times, I think.
> 
> Not on her, though.


Geez, how many plants have you killed?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 4, 2022)

Could you possibly find an artificial one which looks identical? Then you won't make the same mistake again. (By the way, why are you watering HER plant?)


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 4, 2022)

LOL an artificial one! Great grandmother used to spend three months of each year with one of her four children. The first year of her "rotation" that she spent with my dad and stepmother, they noticed a spot on the carpet around an artificial rubber plant. Great watered it!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

I never felt that men and houseplants should ever get near each other  ....  that's  from my  own personal  experience  ...


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I never felt that men and houseplants should ever get near each other  ....  that's  from my  own personal  experience  ...


Actually, I used to be really good with houseplants. I always kept 2 or 3 going because my daughter loved them. But after she grew up and got her own place, I planted all my houseplants out in the yard and remained houseplant-free until Michelle and I married. She's got the orchid, some African violets and a few ferns, and she posted their "care schedules" on the fridge.

I usually leave them alone but I got really bored yesterday.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Could you possibly find an artificial one which looks identical? Then you won't make the same mistake again. (By the way, why are you watering HER plant?)


I think the orchid's gonna be ok. She'd have a hard time forgiving me if I replaced it with a fake, but if it starts going downhill I'll give my grandson my credit card and let him take her out to select a new one, and maybe buy her lunch, too (he's 19).


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Geez, how many plants have you killed?


Not plants, but I've used those tactics when a pet died or had to be re-homed....years ago.


----------



## Chet (Oct 4, 2022)

I was thinking that maybe the soil, being at room temperature, would take the chill off of the water before it got to the roots.

I posted earlier about an inside activity for the winter, and maybe getting some indoor plants could be part of the answer.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 4, 2022)

And, life goes on......


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2022)

Chet said:


> I was thinking that maybe the soil, being at room temperature, would take the chill off of the water before it got to the roots.
> 
> I posted earlier about an inside activity for the winter, and maybe getting some indoor plants could be part of the answer.


Yeah, I think the flower's gonna be ok.

I started building an indoor veg garden a couple years ago, then the pandemic messed up getting supplies, and then I, uh, got busy with Michelle, and now we'll be moving soon and the place has yards. Anyway, I built this long wooden shelf unit and bought a few 6" high plastic bins and some soil, but I didn't get any further. I was gonna put it in front of the sliding glass door here, but problem was, it faces directly south, so from this particular location it would have gotten pretty fierce, pretty direct sunlight most of the year. I'd have figured out something, though.

Bottom line, indoor gardening would have been fun. Challenging, probly, but fun. And interesting.


----------

